# Marudi mud hole redo!



## majerah1

Stay tuned to see the redo process for my little baby marudi caught macrostomas! 

I have decided to remove the black sand and non native plants, and give them a more suitable home to what they were in as little ones. I will be replacing the black blasting sand mix with pool filter sand as well as adding some gravel and some larger stones to be more river like. Plants will consist of hopefully more native species. 

Once I take a trip to Home Depot, I will post my pics of the process.


----------



## kalyke

Wonderful! I would like to see your interpretation of a river type "hole"


----------



## vreugy

Anxiously waiting for pics.*pc


----------



## majerah1

Haha thanks! From reading up they will collect a pair or small group of juveniles in small areas in the rivers. Slower moving waters, not especially tannin stained. Almost pool like which is where the mud hole came from. I have a vision but need supplies to male it what I want.


----------



## kalyke

Is the bucephalandra you asked about in the plants forum one of those natives? It comes from borneo?


----------



## majerah1

Sure is! I had someone ask a collector about what plants. My response was Buces, mosses and semi aquatic ferns. I also know from a past inquiry that wisteria is also found near them usually it is emersed though.


----------



## kalyke

I have problems with the and mosses bit because don't most mosses except java moss need high light and the buce which they said has care like anubias take low light? Do you just keep the muss high like up near the lights? Pardon my ignorance. I like moss but most fish I like are low light loving fish.


----------



## Kehy

kalyke said:


> I have problems with the and mosses bit because don't most mosses except java moss need high light and the buce which they said has care like anubias take low light? Do you just keep the muss high like up near the lights? Pardon my ignorance. I like moss but most fish I like are low light loving fish.


Most types of mosses actually do quite well in low light. In my 5 gallon (very low light) I have moss, anubias, buces, and a couple crypts. Out of those, it's the crypts that are wanting light, the rest are puttering along just fine.


----------



## majerah1

Here is a few pics tonight. Just cause. One is to show how I have my moss set up. Its mostly growing emersed, with the spraybar dripping down onto it. 









In truth many mosses will survive and even thrive in lower light. Buce will also grow and thrive in low light and tech. Both will however grow in higher light as well. I am on the low to mid level depending on the weather outside. Meaning I try to mimic my light that day to my weather.


----------



## kalyke

Finally! Makes sense. Love that Grumpy mac face! Grumpy mac! Grrrr! I is so verry grumpy!


----------



## majerah1

Justa few updated shots today. I got my riparium planters in and changed the wood (Thanks Cori!). I also divided the tank in half so Grump could join in the fun. I also added another canister filter so i could have the waterfall effect on both sides. 

Anyhow, pic spam. 















Baby empire tetra :3 Its cute but needs to grow so I can remove it. Just an example of macrostomas nature, they wouldnt eat it, its been raised by them. 





I still need gravel and rocks. I still plan to have it more attuned to their natural habitat. The rain lilies in the one side will slowly be replaced most likely by java fern. The buces are growing, a leaf per week. The moss is taking over nicely. All in all I am happy with this so far.


----------



## big b

OH NO!!!!! Run baby empire tetra, you're about to be attacked by a giant hand!!!! Haha .


----------



## majerah1

Rescape, fixed my waterfall feature, hiding the filter tubes. Need a backdrop.


----------



## FishFlow

purdy. Tks for posting.


----------



## majerah1

Thank you! 

I still need the pool filter sand.


----------



## kalyke

I love it! My paludarium is also coming under control. I still have a ton of work. I really want to get some of that moss going. It's just a bunch of plants and fish stuffed in a box at the moment.


----------



## majerah1

I like it!


----------



## kalyke

I'll bet grumpy is happier now.:fish5:


----------



## majerah1

I lost him last week, which was one reason I decided to redo the scape. I pulled the divider and let the little marudi pair have the entire tank. Still have plans of what I need to do background wise and hiding the intakes / outflows.


----------



## big b

He vanished or he died?


----------



## kalyke

Whaaaaatttt??????


----------



## kalyke

Sorry, but I am in shock. Grumpy is gone? Wow. Sadness. I liked knowing about your Macrostoma since my gole is to eventually have some as well. Did he contribute to teh Genetics pool? are there baby grumpies out there I know this is a rare and endangered species, and I hope he got a chance to contribute his genetics. 

i mean, I know fish die. He could have been eaten by a bird if he had stayed in the wild too. 

This has made me even more interested in trying to help this species and other wild betta types.

I love bettas because they are so peaceful. I know they are warrior fish, but they are the easyiest going fish I have experienced. Every other fish seems to hate you, Bettas (and Loaches)let you pick them up and move them around. They are curious and smart in their own way. I really like them.


----------



## majerah1

Died.

Sadly, no baby grumps. I miss him.Hard to get up and walk to where he was, knowing that "Oh yeah, he isn't there anymore."


----------



## big b

Do not be sad my friend, for he is swimming under the rainbow bridge.


----------



## kalyke

Man... That SUCKS.


----------



## majerah1

Yep. I cried. I still cry when I think of his grumpy ole face.


----------



## big b

You will see him again one day according to the story about the rainbow bridge.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Lovely tank. I'm very impressed.


----------



## majerah1

Updated shots! I am liking the natural sand. Looks more authentic. It grows on me.


----------



## welok

Looking sweet!


----------



## big b

Nice, how about a full tank pic? .


----------



## majerah1

First one. I dont fill this one all the way, remember? So its full


----------



## big b

I hope you are making good use of that top space.


----------



## majerah1

Haha yep, plant growth. My buce is super happy being out the top with its feet wet, as is the java ferns and even the moss seems pleased.


----------



## majerah1

For reference why I have little plants, here is a gallery of the habitat macrostoma comes from. 

1stwaterfall.jpg Photo by NAMEless_38 | Photobucket


----------

